# Life at the beach



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

V dorky me..hahaa..it was bright out!



















GORGEOUS!














































Not everyone can say they have a picture of them on their horse while it's peeing 





















A VERY HAPPY ENDING


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like you had a blast 
I want to go on trial rides near the estuary here, it looks like fun and they are literally winding everywhere so should be good one dayy 
I love the expression of the chesntut in the 5th pic, he/she is like wtf are you doing or something to the black horse


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like an amazing day!
I want to go on a ride on the beach soo bad...it just looks so pretty in horse movies hahaha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

bahhaaha,that is ginger..the chestnut and moses is the black horse..hahaha.

It was an amazing day. The horses were terrified of the waves..Gidget sidepassed like a dream yesterday cause of it,lol.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow! Looks like it was amazing!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

What a beautiful place to ride! I wish I had something like this where I live, or at least close. I have the Wisconsin side of Lake Michigan. It's sorta gross.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

How is it gross? 
I use to live in Illinois.

And thank you everyone


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Mega jealous! I wish I lived in such a beautiful place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Awwww. Gidget is so adorable. I wish I had a beach to ride around on. The most is the lake, but living not far from the geographical center of North America..I don't think I'm going for a ride on the beach anytime soon.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Shazam!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so jealous, there's not even a lake around where I live =( Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It was a ton of fun!

We galloped on straight aways and Gidget was in back and galloped so fast we got infront and beat everyone


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Does Gidget have blue or brown eyes?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

she has brown


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That's what I thought. I love it. Blue eyes on a white face bother me, but she's so adorableee.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> That's what I thought. I love it. Blue eyes on a white face bother me, but she's so adorableee.


 
I KNOW!

No offense to people who own blue eyed horses but they creep me out. I can't really look at them for long. My step dad has one and I swear he looks evil :lol:

I got lucky!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I only know two horses with blue eyes. One I never really pay any attention to because she is pretty much a pasture puff at camp (I think she's been sold). The other one... it makes me uncomfortable when he looks at me.

No offense to people who love their blue-eyed babies. Just not my thing.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i like green eyed horses though..but blue eyes they seem to look at me and wonder how they can plot my death


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Gidget said:


> i like green eyed horses though..but blue eyes they seem to look at me and wonder how they can plot my death


I've never seen a green eyed horse. Only pictures of amber ones. But I completely agree with the plotting of death. It's like they look into your soul and are just going to end you.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome, beach rides look like so much fun!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so jealous, beautiful horse, and I have always wanted to ride on a beach. Looks like a blast!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

looks like you had a great day!!! gidget is so cute!!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

How cool that you love so close to a great place to trail ride! Looks like so much fun! Very jealous! Maybe someday I will have to move to California...


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

you don't know how jealous I am right now...  It's my dream to canter on a beautiful sandy beach.


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh wow...what beautiful pictures. I want to be there...right now...lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww, thank you everyone!

Shasta, I am orignally from IL..near springfield. 
The beach is a lot of fun.
I was trying to canter on the beach but Gidget was more focused on the waves trying to eat us alive so we took it slow but had great fun. I think about it still and once my horse is comfortable with it I hope to ride in an english saddle on the beach but I feel more secure in a western saddle for trail riding 

Glad you all think my horse is cute! Makes me smile.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh really? I've only been to Springfield once when I was young. I can't imagine how blissfully happy you must have been that first January that you were in Cali!


----------



## O So (Aug 21, 2010)

All the pics were great! I really enjoyed them. I would love to ride like that on the beach. But, this pic is awesome!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

O so,

Thank you! It was really fun.
Funny thing is she doesn't mind large amounts of water but is terrified of puddles and tiny streams.


----------

